# Culinary Olympics Results



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

The results of the IKA Culinary Olympics are posted at http://www.unichef.com/oly_results.htm if anyone is interested. Tomorrow is the last day when the National Teams winners will be announced.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey thanks for the info. I checked it out. Team usa did quite well.I dabbled in food shows years ago when I was in the A.C.F
But I would like to congradulate you on your web page. First time there, Really enjoyed it
P.s Do you know Ed Leanard C.M.C? I worked with him about 15 years ago.
Thanks again for the info
Brad


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

No. I don't know Ed. A former apprentice of mine, John Bell was on the regional team and got a gold.

------------------
Mike Bersell, CEC
[email protected]


----------

